# Live stream! Atelopus Varaius project



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Dear Dendrobatidae Holland members and other frog enthusiasts,

Saturday the 26th of September, at 20.00 hours (GMT +1), we present to you a livestream with César L. Barrio-Amorós, about his research and monitoring of Atelopus varius in Costa Rica, a project that was supported financially by Dendrobatidae Nederland during two consecutive years, together with our partners of the Herpetofauna Foundation and Svenska Dendrobatid Sällskapet (Swedish Dendrobatid Society).

Keep an eye out for future communications with a link to the livestream.

More information in Dutch can be found on our forum: https://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl/Forum/aft/118798


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tijl said:


> Dear Dendrobatidae Holland members and other frog enthusiasts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tijl, what language will the livestream be in?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

English + subtitels in Dutch.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tijl said:


> English + subtitels in Dutch.


Thanks! 
Now that you've said that I can see that in the poster , even though it's in Dutch


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Link to the livestream this Saturday :

https://youtu.be/DlXgN0J71tU

Hit that notification button or better yet : subscribe. 😉


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

